# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forrajes  Ensilajes comparte tu experiencia !!!

## kscastaneda

Hola en este espacio podrán subir como preparan su ensilaje y los analisis bromatologicos que obtienen y en fin su anecdota respectiva !!!Temas similares: Artículo: Produce desarrolla modelos de productivos en base a la experiencia del proyecto PRA Artículo: Produce desarrolla modelos de productivos en base a la experiencia del proyecto PRA Lima: Asociatividad y Mercados Especiales en Café y Cacao ¿Una Experiencia Replicable en Sierra? Artículo: Participantes de CADE 2011 conocerán experiencia de Brasil de crecimiento con inclusión Economista colegiado con experiencia en entidades financieras (Microfinanzas) con especialización en Finanzas y Presupuestos

----------


## kscastaneda

Pues bien el 30 denoviembre 2010, me invitaron los amigos de la AGENCIA AGRARIA LA LIBERTAD a ejecutar una actividad interinstitucional en conjunto en Moche, Trujillo, La Libertad en la granja huerta del promotor Guillermo Asmat. 
En esta oportunidad pues estuvimos procesando 5 toneladas de forraje chala maiz, le aplicamos microorganismos eficaces 200 ml/ton + melaza + sal de mesa respectivamente. Hemos tomado muestras antes de taparlo y el 3 de enero 2011 lo vamos a abrir y tomaremos muestra para análisis bromatologico. 
Pues como anecdota les comento que fue una experiencia muy enriquecedora, aprendí a hacer un ensilaje tipo trinchera, el motor picador pesa bastante, entre 4 tuvimos que subirlo a la camioneta no fue fácil tuvimos un pequeño accidente no de gravedad. Empezamos a las 8am y terminamos a las 8.30pm; realmente felicito a los Ingenieros : Ricardo y Villafuerte de la Agencia Agraria La Libertad pues sin mirar reloj nos quedamos hasta que culminamos, pues si empiezas algo debes de culminarlo. 
Como dice la abuela : Si dices que vas a hacer algo, hazlo cuando dices que lo vas a hacer y cuando lo hagas hazlo bien desde la primera vez. 
Les dejo el video :  VIDEO ENSILAJE MAIZ MOCHE - TRUJILLO - PERU.
Les dejo el link de las fotos : FOTOS DE ENSILAJE MOCHE - TRUJILLO - PERU 
Saludos,

----------


## hernanrj

Ing Castañeda; que bueno que comparta esta experiencia, estaré atento al resultado; ojalá alguien más se anime y de información de como trabaja con ensilajes de maiz, hasta el momento no lo he practicado.
Tengo un establo pequeño de 33 animales, 15 vacas en lactación, les doy el forraje verde cortado el mismo día; hay ventajas, pero no hay una dieta homogenea. la chala la doy cuando se dispone.
Si quisiera darle parejo chala a los animales calculo que mi requerimiento seria 750 Kg diario aproximadamente; si además se toma en cuenta que en promedio 125 dias es el tiempo que debe durar el silo hasta la proxima cosecha entonces mi silo debería empezar con 94 ton. Si lo dividimos en dos fases sería 47 ton. Esto sería correcto o adecuado?.
Por qué el tipo trinchera? que material se requiere para la cubierta? se requiere compactar?
Saludos
Hernan

----------


## Tito Arias

*ASESORAMIENTO EN ENSILAJE DE CHALA*
-Momento optimo del corte
-Calculo de las dimensiones del silo
-Tipo de silo (superficie, trinchera, bolsa)
-Tamaño de la partícula
-Tiempo de ensilado
-Costos
-Perdidas
-Aditivos titoarho@hotmail.com

----------


## Tito Arias

FOTOS ENSILAJE: (SILO TRINCHERA 35Tn Y SILAJE EN BOLSA)   Silo_1dia_8am.jpgSilo_4dia_final.jpgSilo_fechado.jpgBolsas_silaje.jpg

----------

